# Worldmark -- maximum credits in account?



## Elan (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm not a WM owner, and I know this is common knowledge, but I couldn't find the answer via search.  

  What is the maximum number of credits one can have in their account at one time.  IIRC, I can have 2x my annual allotment, or 3x for the month of the (3rd) anniversary.  Is this correct?  What about extending credits?  Can I extend credits beond the 2x limit?  Is it even possible to have, say, a 7K account and rent 30K one time credits with the intent of immediately booking back to back weeks?  Can I have unlimited future reservations at any given time?  I'd like to buy a small account to minimize initial outlay, but I'm also contemplating a multi-week Oregon trip in the future.  

  Thanks in advance,
                             Jim


----------



## cotraveller (Nov 1, 2008)

With the current system there is no upper limit that I know of for the number of credits you can have in your account.  Credits have an expiration date of two years from the date they are issued to an account.  As long as you have current unexpired credits you can keep any number in your account.  The old limit of 2x the account size went away when the computer system was upgraded a few years back.


----------

